# Acid reflux run-down: What foods are safe and other tips



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Acid reflux run-down: What foods are safe and other tips Preventing acid reflux means knowing which foods can trigger heartburn problems and which are low-risk. Other tips include eating small meals more often during the day to prevent the stomach from becoming too full and chewing gum after dinner to stimulate saliva production that helps the stomach neutralize acid. Read more here: Sarasota Herald-Tribune (Fla.) (9/1)


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks CherrieMy GERD has today started to flare up again. This reminder came at just the right time.


----------

